# More Puppy Breath For The MHS :)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone! Long time no see. A lot has been going on around our household, some not so good and some that have been very good...probably the story of most :blah:
Anyway, I thought I would finally get around to sharing some of the joy in our life  Our "Timepiece" boy Giovanni (CHIC # 65401) and our "Pocket Puppy" girl BG (CHIC # 65400) have now become parents themselves. We were having a hard time coming up with names for these guys, as at first we were trying to think of something that rolled both of their parents into it...the only thing we came up with was "Time in a pocket" 
So we went a different way, and they are now named after more exotic cars and their slogans.
These Guys were born on May 30, 2010...they are now 2 weeks old

Almost for got to mention that they are on web cam so if you would like to see them live  
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese/v3

"Aston" Cache's Power, Beauty, Soul









"Jag" Cache's Born To Perform









"Lotus" Cache's 4 The Few Who Know The Difference









"Saleen" Cache's Power In The Hands Of Few


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Adorable babies!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, I love #2 and #4, Aston and Lotus! Question: Do sables ever keep their sable color--or do they always turn cream/buff/light?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

pacehavi said:


> Oh, I love #2 and #4, Aston and Lotus! Question: Do sables ever keep their sable color--or do they always turn cream/buff/light?


It is really hard to say, I have had both....but a lot of mine have kept a lot of their color, and these guys have the black mask so they very well could keep a lot of their color too. Aston how ever will not keep his distinct markings on his face, the black on his face will grow out and will most likely be more of a cream color or silver.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Heather that is another beautiful litter


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The babies are just gorgeous!!!! I especially love Aston and Saleen.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh.... you breeders are just re-infecting us again and again. Beautiful Litter Heather.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, nobody wants Jag? Cool. Send him to me


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw what darling little babies!!! just precious!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Jag and Saleen!! Beautiful colors and faces!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful pups. Sables just steal my heart, so guess I have to take all 4.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I really love the theme. Congrats on your latest litter, Heather! The pups are really pretty.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Jag and Aston, but they are all precious. Congrats!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Precious! Love the theme, I'll take one of each


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What gorgeous babies


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heather, they are so beautiful. I love them all! Look foward to more pictures!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Heather, the puppies are beautiful. I watched the video stream a couple of times yesterday-BG is such a good mommy!! I'd like Lotus,please!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Heather - Your havies are adorable and I love their names! What a great theme idea. Your ARE tempting forum members with this bunch! Congrats....


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments, It is fun having new babies in the house again 

They are only 2 1/2 weeks old, but they are already starting to show some personality. they are all hearing now, so they now make all their little puppy barks and growls :laugh: Aston right now I think has stolen most of the personality as when he hears me come in, he gets of and tries to get my attention (which I might add always works) and when I pet him his little tails starts to wag...so cute it just makes my heart skip a beat:bounce:

I will add some more pictures of them on Sunday when they are 3 weeks old, unless of course there is a photo opportunity that I just can't pass up


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Heather, the puppies are beautiful. I watched the video stream a couple of times yesterday-BG is such a good mommy!! I'd like Lotus,please!!


Jocelyn,
Thank you, and yes BG has been one of the best mothers that I have had. She is so attentive to them and so loving. We weren't sure how she would be as she was always our little tom boy, but boy that has sure changed


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The babies are now 3 weeks old. I thought this time I would put a picture of the car that they were named after


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll take one of each- the puppies(and the cars!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You can keep the cars. Just send the puppies  They're beautiful!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful puppies! I love the dark mask on Lotus!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, could they be any cuter!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a great deal, buy a puppy & get a car!  I'll take the Ashton combo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What cutie patooties Heather, love their coloring.:grouphug:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh they are all too cute. I love the markings on Aston.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Lotus too! I love the names!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The babies are now 4 weeks old! Sorry I am 2 days late, but here they are


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They are adorable! I still love beards although it looks as if they'll lose them. I see Lotus' is the darkest but is it lightening as the base? Aston is my fav this week!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable! I love them all!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I want a Lotus!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

soooo cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just when you think they can't get any cuter, there they are!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your nice comments.
These guys have been so much fun 

I also just introduced them to their new play area, so if you like check them out on the web cam at:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

They were and are having a ball with their new surroundings


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

they are so cute. Thanks for the video stream, now I will get nothing done. LOL


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, I will take Aston, PLEASE???? LOL!!!!
They are all gorgeous! I bet you are having so much fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm still a Jag girl...but Saleen has caught my eye this week... (you know me and reds)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The babies are now 5 weeks old...not sure where the last 4 weeks have gone to, but none the less we are enjoying every moment with these guys.

Hope everyone is have a safe and wonderful 4th!

*The group*









*Aston*


















*Jag*


















*Lotus*


















*Saleen

















*


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather, what cute little munchkins. Gosh they just get cuter in every picture you post.:grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Heather they are adorable!:clap2:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They really are just getting cuter with age. Love the little free stacks too


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You can send that plush toy, Aston over here


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful pictures,beautiful babies!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute cute cute!! and Lotus who is extra cute!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for you nice replies 
We are having so much fun with these guys, and they are so funny to watch.
Aston was the hardest to get pictures of as he just wanted to run full force, so for him it was very difficult for him to hold still for very long :laugh: Lotus and Jag are our little posers, at least for now  and Saleen was not to sure about the flash thingy on the camera. But she will be use to it before long  
They will be getting their first meal later today, oh that should be a fun mess:eyebrows:
And as always you can come and view them in real time on the web cam at: 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

I hope everyone had a great 4th of July!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Heather, they look like a little group of stuffed toys- they are just the cutest!! I've watched Aston on the video cam-I can understand how it is hard to get a still shot of him as he is a bundle of energy, but what a beautiful free stack he did!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Heather,

What cute little ones-and such precious faces-and love the free stack they already know how to do-I just know you are having so much fun with these little ones.

Makes me want a puppy.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys  we have been working with them , and trying to get them to show more interest in us than other things, but hey taking off and running are way more fun than learning and having a camera in your face :laugh:

Anyway the babies are now 6 weeks old, they are doing a lot more playing and are so much fun to watch. They are eating more solid food these days, but still love having mom too every now and then.
Here are their new pictures for this week, I am hoping to get some fun play pictures soon as I will finally have my kids back to help play with them so that I can take pictures.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! Lotus is totally in love with me! :becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Adorable!!!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stunning Cuties!:thumb:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

they just get cuter and cuter!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't believe how fast they grow,little darlings!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How adorable. Ashton is something!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Beautiful babies every one.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here we are another week gone, these babies are growing up way to fast 
They are now 7 weeks old and are so much fun to watch and play with.
They are still on the web cam so if you want to come by and see them real time we welcome you to do so.
here is the link to the web cam:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese

First we will start with the boys and in the next post I will add the girls.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Now the sweet girls


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> OMG! Lotus is totally in love with me! :becky:


Slow down.....I think he loves me more. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lotus has to be a she, doesn't she? and I believe she is in love with me Jasper and Cash!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG - Aston just steals your heart with that beautiful expression! They are all adorable, but he is maturing into a gorgeous boy (IMHO)!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Lotus has to be a she, doesn't she? and I believe she is in love with me Jasper and Cash!


Thank you everyone, and Missy, yes Lotus is a girl


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Thank you everyone, and Missy, yes Lotus is a girl


Ah yes! See there Sharlene? You would make a very bad home for a precious girl pupper like Lotus..you have your hims and hers all mixed up! :laugh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! and I forgot to add..Missy I KNOW she is really in love with me! I can see it in her eyes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my, they are all absolutely beautiful! I think one of those boys needs to come live here!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are all so cute, but that little Ashton sure is something


----------

